# Had anyone been 100% sure it failed but then had a bfp after all?



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Currently 11dp3dt and feel nothing .... No sore boobs no sparkle in my eye, spring in my step or 'feeling' I just feel depressed and like I'm waiting for af to hit me with her evil freight train of misery! (PMA GONE) 
I'm just waiting to say bye to my little embies ....
Was baking hot last night (always like that before AF) feel light headed (blood thinners?) 

Just feel if my precious little embies were still alive I should 'know' 

Anyone felt like this and been wrong?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Bubbles,

I felt 100% normal before I got my positive.  Having had 5 negatives before I was lucky enough to fall pregnant, I felt EXACTLY the same each time.

The only symptom I had was feeling very warm.

Everything crossed for you.

Dee


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Dee, 

Your post has made me cry, but in a good way  THANKYOU  I just felt so sure that I should 'KNOW' as silly as that may sound... I should feel pregnant or something


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I was 100% sure it had failed for me. I nearly passed out when i read 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' because i felt so normal and it felt like af was on its way! Try and stay positive hun....its no where near over yet xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Ticky - Thanks - I was so scared no one would post back and I'd feel worse, I was a sane person before tx (I think)  
Congratulatios btw gosh I hope I'm just a bit 'slow' on the uptake and one or two bubbas are there x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I was 100% sure it would not work, which is why i tested early (very naughty of me).........and to be honest i still get those doubts now, even as i am, kicked relentlessly....try not to symptom spot.....some people get none at all and even those who do usually get them from the meds we all take xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations Clarabell and thankyou too  

Ladies you are starting to make me feel like there maybe some hope left for this (final) cycle xxxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Bubble....I still find it hard to take in and panic at every opportunity....stay positive hun.....miracles happen every day...we see them on here over and over again and it is always those who fear the worst.....Good luck xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It was the one cycle that I was 100% convinced it hadn't worked and it took another dear friend on here to persuade me to do a test as I thought it would be a waste of time! ..strange how the mind plays tricks .. wierd symptom I had which I had never read about before was some clear liquid coming from my nipple (not your average pregnancy symptom! but apparently it is a symptom) Good Luck xxx


----------



## BettyNoir (Feb 8, 2011)

I was 100% sure our cycle hadn't worked. I had quite bad period type pains and was sure that couldn't be good. Imagine my surprise this morning when both of my home tests were positive & the clinic confirmed it as well. Stay positive!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was sure ours hadn't worked,was even more convinced when I tested 2 days before otd and got bfn,I tested cos felt exactly like I did every other month so spent the day in tears so u can imagine my shock when I tested the next nite and got bfp,I nearly fell off the toilet!!don't look for symptoms or worry about lack of them cos everyone is so different!!I had none at all,didn't even feel pregnant but still had my beautiful daughter xx


----------



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't quite believe I am actually posting this but I just got a BFP after 4 years TTC on IVF#2.

Cautiously hopeful for now. Never ever seen a BFP before.

Just wanted to send some encouragement.

I was 100% sure it had not worked. Cramping throughout ENTIRE 2ww from 3dt. Convinced AF coming. I do have endo so cramps are v normal for me and if anything they were worse than normal. I was so shocked it worked.

So if you are getting cramps, think AF is just around the corner, please do not give up yet. I know it sounds easy to say now but 24 hours ago I thought all was lost.

Doctor also said cramps are common.

Kx


----------

